# Windows Critical Update....ALL Versions



## Don M. (Nov 11, 2014)

Microsoft announced a Critical Update this afternoon....for ALL versions of Windows operating systems.  It appears that MS has found a basic flaw in its operating systems that could allow hackers to invade individuals computers, and commit all sorts of havoc, Identity Theft, etc.  Here is the Bulletin.  

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms14-066.aspx

I backed up my hard drive this afternoon, then installed this update...it took about 10 minutes.  So far, all seems normal, and I haven't noticed any "side effects".  

I would imagine that this "fix" will be included in normally scheduled updates, but knowing MS, that could be days/weeks from now.


----------



## oldman (Nov 13, 2014)

I re-booted my computer yesterday for the first time in 5 weeks. Before it restarted, I had a message telling me not to turn the computer off. It was installing 71 updates. I guess that I will go to "automatic updates", so that I don't have to go through that again.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes, MS finally fixed a major hole in its operating systems....that apparently goes back almost 19 years.  I wonder how many people had Identity Theft issues as a result of this problem.  Over the past 24 hours, MS has released a bunch of upgrades, and they did require a system reset/reboot to install properly.  Now, everything should be back to normal, and automatic upgrades should proceed per normal.


----------

